# From a Lawrence Welk show, so funny!! And Wonderful too;)



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Underock1 (Feb 4, 2016)

My wife and I used to watch the show regularly and enjoyed it very much back then. Waltzing together to a German oompah band was our favorite thing. The clip was cute. Would have probably laughed at it back then. Seems very dated to me now. The show is hated with a passion by the vast majority of those under eighty. Don't expect a lot of positive responses.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

who cares, there will be those like you that enjoyed it  Things were so much healthier imo, back then


----------



## Pappy (Feb 4, 2016)

I thought we had watched every one, Denise. I don't remember this one. That was fun.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

Pappy said:


> I thought we had watched every one, Denise. I don't remember this one. That was fun.



I watched so many growing up, but hadn't seen this one either  I had a crush on Miron Floren (spelling) him and his accordian!!  I did love the dancers the best!!  I learned to dance a lot of steps watching that show


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 4, 2016)

Oh! I loved it. So funny. My family wouldn't miss the Lawrence Welk show. I loved Jimmy Roberts. He could really do justice to a country western song.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 4, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> The show is hated with a passion by the vast majority of those under eighty. Don't expect a lot of positive responses.



Why would it be hated? 

My folks watched this a lot when I was a kid, so I naturally was exposed to it. I just never really took a deep interest in it.

I feel bad for the poor woman in that clip.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Feb 4, 2016)

very funny. Made me laugh. Thanks!


----------



## fureverywhere (Feb 4, 2016)

Joe Feeney...I mean does it get better than that?




My grandfather loved Lawrence Welk and we watched it together. I remember when he wrote a book called "Wunnerful, Wunnerful!". I was so happy when my Dad took me into the city for him to sign my book. I was about 10 maybe. He was at some department store. He had such a great smile, just like he was on TV.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Why would it be hated?
> 
> My folks watched this a lot when I was a kid, so I naturally was exposed to it. I just never really took a deep interest in it.
> 
> I feel bad for the poor woman in that clip.



I think that might have been a setup Phil.  I am not sure though, I'm just wondering  I wasn't familiar enough with all the gals on the show to recognize her without the wig  If it wasn't a set up deal, than yeah, I would be horrified if it happened to me


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Joe Feeney...I mean does it get better than that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a lot of comfort that comes to listening to these old songs that I heard when I was so little, and felt so safe Thanks Fur


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> very funny. Made me laugh. Thanks!



I think that was the really funny stuff, back in the day  Good, clean fun  Glad you liked it, I laughed too when my sister sent it to me


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 4, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Why would it be hated?
> 
> My folks watched this a lot when I was a kid, so I naturally was exposed to it. I just never really took a deep interest in it.
> 
> I feel bad for the poor woman in that clip.



I don't know why it's so hated, but we had a thread a few months ago with people trying to outdo each other about how they hated having to watch it growing up. It seems to be cool to hold accordian music in contempt as well. I have run into that on several occasions


----------



## Linda (Feb 4, 2016)

We didn't have TV till I was 13 and I don't recall that show ever being on when we did.  My husband's parents watched it and he always hated it.  He is 71, so that is under 80.  Now on Sat nights it's on PBS here and it comes on just before 2 shows I love, Keeping Up Appearances and some BBC program with Judi Dench so I put Lawrence Welk on a few minutes early and mute the sound.  This makes me think of a thread a few weeks ago where someone asked why post to just say you don't like something, why even comment?


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 4, 2016)

Linda said:


> We didn't have TV till I was 13 and I don't recall that show ever being on when we did.  My husband's parents watched it and he always hated it.  He is 71, so that is under 80.  Now on Sat nights it's on PBS here and it comes on just before 2 shows I love, Keeping Up Appearances and some BBC program with Judi Dench so I put Lawrence Welk on a few minutes early and mute the sound.  This makes me think of a thread a few weeks ago where someone asked why post to just say you don't like something, why even comment?



Yes! Hyacinth! Our favorite show, followed by "As Time Goes By" with Judi Dench. Our Sunday night routine without fail for I guess at least five years. We must have seen every episode of a both long series at least four or five times. The thing about Hyacinth is that she always thought she was impressing, and never had a clue that people were laughing at her. So true of so many in real life.


----------



## Linda (Feb 4, 2016)

Underock1 said:


> Yes! Hyacinth! Our favorite show, followed by "As Time Goes By" with Judi Dench. Our Sunday night routine without fail for I guess at least five years. We must have seen every episode of a both long series at least four or five times. The thing about Hyacinth is that she always thought she was impressing, and never had a clue that people were laughing at her. So true of so many in real life.


 I actually know a lady (well, she's passed now) who reminded us very much of Hyacinth.  She was a cross between Hyacinth and Dana Carvy's "The Church Lady" and she was deaconess in our church back in the day.  I've just recently gotten into "As Time Goes By" and it's becoming a big favorite of mine.  I keep thinking I'm going to buy the whole Keeping Up Appearances series (only about $35 on eBay for every episode) but I feel silly spending the money when I've seen each one several times.  I think her hubby and the next door neighbor were quite attracted to each other but of course, would never cross the line.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2016)

Linda said:


> We didn't have TV till I was 13 and I don't recall that show ever being on when we did.  My husband's parents watched it and he always hated it.  He is 71, so that is under 80.  Now on Sat nights it's on PBS here and it comes on just before 2 shows I love, Keeping Up Appearances and some BBC program with Judi Dench so I put Lawrence Welk on a few minutes early and mute the sound.  This makes me think of a thread a few weeks ago where someone asked why post to just say you don't like something, why even comment?



Hi Linda, I was under school age when I saw my dad and brother carrying a box with knobs on it up our sidewalk 

We only watch a couple of shows, and not sure what they were.  But it was exciting, lol  I bet that Judi Dench one is "Downtown Abbey".  I've recently heard a lot about it from one of the young gals that works in the office for the Senior Center.  She is hooked for sure on that one, lol  I love BBC, and especially like that "Keeping up appearances".


----------

